# Mot de passe livebox inventel pour connexion WIFI



## peterpan7733 (26 Décembre 2005)

salut,

depuis mon dernier post, rien a faire je n'arrive pas a configurer mon ordi pr le wifi avec la live box.
jai tester la clef wep qui est en dessous de la live box, comme mot de passe.  mais le vendeur chez wanadoo me dit que ce mot de passe est sur le cd d'installation...
qu'en dites vous?


----------



## p.pontille (27 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
Le mot de passe WEP demandé pour connecter un Macintosh à la LiveBox Inventel en WIFI, est inscrit au dos de la pochette d'installation qui contient la documentation et le CD d'installation et non pas sur la pochette du CD d'installation.
Il est inscrit aussi sur la LiveBox.
Il se présente sous la forme : Clé WEP : suivit de 26 caractères alphanumériques, le O étant toujours un zéro.

Cordialement,

Paul Pontille


----------



## Nathalex (27 Décembre 2005)

Y a pas des soucis avec les LiveBox Inventel et le Mac ?

En tout cas, moi, j'en ai eu une trois heures à la maison et je n'ai jamais réussi non plus. La seule solution avait été de me connecter en Ethernet sur la LiveBox et de décocher l'option de sécurité correspondante...


----------



## Seiken (27 Décembre 2005)

Ca marche très bien chez moi, après quelques échecs pour rentrer le mot de passe (majuscules/minuscules ?, espaces/pas d'espaces ?, O/0 ? ) le système a pu se connecter et garder la clé dans le trousseau pour ne pas plus avoir à le taper. Ce fut une autre paire de manches sur le pc. :love:

Attention : ne pas oublier de mettre la LiveBox en mode associaton (bouton 1 derrière la LiveBox) lors de la première connexion (soit au moment de rentrer la clé WEP).


----------



## mactuxx (27 Décembre 2005)

Pour être précis lorsque tu achète ta Livebox le clé Wep est fourni d'une part sur le cd et aussi sous la Livebox.
Lorsque tu fait un échange en agence FT, il ne te reprennent pas toujours le pack en entier alors de ce fait tu te retrouve avec la clé Wep de ta nouvelle Livebox sous elles et une autre sur le cd...
Il faut te focaliser sur celle qui se trouve sous la Livebox.
Si c''est bien une inventel tu doit appuyer sur le bouton 1 qui se trouve derriere pour la mettre en association.
Ques ce passe t-il exactement lorsque tu rentre ta clé ?
Quel version de mac os possède-tu (Maj comprise).
Car il ya environ 4 mois Airport est passer en version 4.2, ce qui pose problème avec certaines Livebox qui ne peuvent garder dans leurs trousseau ta clé.

Sinon bonne chance


----------

